# TrekToday: Paramount Officially Announces Trek XI For Christmas 2008



## Clark Kent (Feb 27, 2007)

*TrekToday: Paramount Officially Announces Trek XI For Christmas 2008
By News Bot - Tue, 27 Feb 2007 21:33:30 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

J.J. Abrams 'dying to see the brilliance and optimism of Roddenberry's world brought back to the big screen,' says film will respect Trek canon.

More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## redfang (Mar 3, 2007)

Matt Damon as Kirk? Little skeptical. How about Beyonce as Uhura?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

Well as a trekkies it is good news not sure about demon as kirk though


----------

